# Bring back Type and Creator codes



## neutrino23 (Oct 16, 2001)

One big frustration in OS X is the loss of Type and Creator codes. It seems you can optionally attach them but the OS doesn't use them. This is a great feature. I use it a lot. In OS 9 I have various Apple Scripts to control these codes as I need to. 

On the other hand, the use of extensions like .txt and .jpg is nearly useless. I've heard that this change was made to make it easier to share files with windows users. How is it a good idea to cripple my OS which I use all day long just to add convenience to some windows user with whom I occasionally share a file? It is not that hard when sending a file to windows to add on .txt or .jpg. It would be easy to have a script attached to a window as a folder action so that everything dropped in there would receive the correct extension before sending. This takes care of the relatively rare case when I have to share something with windows.

Worse, the way it is implemented I have to jump through hoops to be sure which extension is actually attached. This is like the worst of both worlds. Please give me back my Macintosh OS.


----------



## kenny (Oct 16, 2001)

Amen, brotha!!

I know that it's inevitable for Apple to "borrow" ideas from Windows, just as Microsoft has borrowed from MacOS in the past, but I agree that the notion of system-wide handler definitions feels too much like "three steps back". To me, the behaviour of a file sticking with its creator (by default) was an elegant way of handling file associations without resorting to three-letter-extensions. You'd think that 20-odd years on, we wouldn't have to dally with them. Then again, Windows users still have to deal with drive letters...


----------



## gidds (Oct 18, 2001)

Type codes, yes.&nbsp; Maybe.

But creator codes, NO!&nbsp; I had no end of trouble in OS 9 when I'd create a web site in BBEdit and then have to go through lots of hassle when I wanted to view it in IE or whatever.&nbsp; Not to mention the game I used to play guessing which app  would come up when I launched a text file...

Mac OS X has got this right, I think - the application associated with a particular file type is set <b>globally</b>, but can be overridden for individual files if necessary.&nbsp; Please don't spoil it by reinstating creator codes!

And if you do add some sort of type code, how about basing it on MIME types?&nbsp; They're more descriptive, already exist, and are used by other OSs (like EPOC).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2001)

Bring back ResEdit too!


----------

